

Cellphone plans for geeks - justinlilly
http://justinlilly.com/frugality/cellphone-plan-for-geeks.html

======
lilc
straighttalk and some othe mvnos (cell service resellers) are also in the $40
ballpark for unlimited service. The only practical restriction is you can't
use it for tethering.

~~~
justinlilly
With the plan mentioned, I'm able to use it for tethering.

